# ip-up.localh wird net aufgerufen



## mc_gyver (9. Januar 2004)

Hi Leute, 

gleich noch eine Frage hinterher
Ich habe Debian 3, 2 Netzwerkkarten: 
eth0 -> dhcp geht an einen switch, an dem ein dsl-modem hängt 
eth1 -> LAN anbindung (192.168.23.254) 

DSL funktioniert, LAN ist funktionstüchtig, nur wollte ich aus dem Debian Rechner ein Router/Gateway machen. Also habe ich mich tot gegoogel und entlich auf http://www.adsl4linux.de/howtos/lan/chapter5.php#5.2.2.2 ein tolles Tutorial gefunden. Es taten sie jedoch schwirrigkeiten auf. Ich wollte zuerst nur das NAT/Masquerading Script ausprobieren. Leider hat bis jetzt nichts davon geklappt, Habe es ordnungsgemäß in etc/ppp/ip-up.local gepackt und diese mit chmod 550 für Administrative Freigaben freigegeben. Ich komme von meinen Clients (Gateway 192.168.23.254) nicht ins Internet. Ich habe natürlcih acuh schon das Trobbleshouting probiert. Aber weder der debug-Modus von pppd, noch die echo-Ausgabe dem ip-up.local Scipt werden unter /var/log/messages angezeigt.
Das heißt doch eigentlich, dass das ip-up script gar nicht von pppd geladen wird, doer? Waran aknn das denn liegen?
Danke für eure Hilfe...


----------



## Christian Fein (9. Januar 2004)

Ja soviel ich weiss wird bei Debian die ip-up.local nicht automatisch aufgerufen.

Ruf  die ip-up.local doch am ende der ip-up auf.
Einfach Pfad+Dateinamen reinschreiben.


----------



## mc_gyver (9. Januar 2004)

Mh, klappt leider nicht!

Ich habe sogar das script in /etc/ppp/ip-up.d/ kopiert. Mit run-parts wird es auch angezeigt, allerdings wird mein echo-Befehl in dem Script nicht angezeigt. 
Hat noch irgendjemand Ideen?

P.S. Kann evt. mal jemand die /etc/ppp/ip-up posten, die sieht bei mir ein bissl komisch aus.

Das kleine Script:

#!/bin/bash

echo "-- ip-up started --" >> /var/log/messages

# Einige Parameter, die uns der pppd mit uebergibt

# Interface-name (Device der aktuellen Verbindung, z.B. ppp0)
DEV_INET=$PPP_IFACE

# local-IP-address (IP-Adresse, die wir vom Provider zuegwiesen bekommen
# haben
IP_INET=$PPP_LOCAL

# remote-IP-address (unsere Gegenstelle beim Provider)
IP_GATEWAY=$PPP_REMOTE


# Einige weitere Variablen, die praktisch sein koennen bzw. die
# benoetigt werden

# Das Device auf LAN-Seite
LAN_DEV=eth1

# Das aktuelle Datum und die Uhrzeit
DATE=$(date)



# Vollen Pfad von iptables ermitteln
IPTABLES=/sbin/iptables

# IP-Forwarding aktivieren
echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward

# Das NAT-Modul laden, alle ebenfalls benoetigten Module werden
# automatisch nachgeladen 
modprobe iptable_nat

# In der NAT-Tabelle (-t nat) eine Regel fuer alle ueber das Internet-
# Device (-o) ausgehenden Pakete, die maskiert werden sollen, hinter dem
# Routing (POSTROUTING) anhaengen (-A).
$IPTABLES -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o $DEV_INET -j MASQUERADE

# MSSClamping bei allen Paketen, die geforwardet werden (-I FORWARD) aktivieren
# Dieser Aufruf ist nicht notwendig, wenn die MSS bereits durch den rp-pppoe
# geclampt wird (Option -m 1452)
$IPTABLES -I FORWARD -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu

echo "-- ip-up started --" >> /var/log/messages


----------



## Christian Fein (10. Januar 2004)

Wenn du dieses Echo meinst:


echo "-- ip-up started --" >> /var/log/messages

Dann ist klar das er das nicht anzeigt. Denn der Umleitungsoperator >> leitet die Standortausgabe auf /var/log/messages EOF-1 um.

Sprich die Ausgabe wird der date /var/log/messages angehängt und nicht auf die Konsole geschrieben.


----------



## mc_gyver (10. Januar 2004)

Jupp i know aber in dieser log Datei war nichts drin.
Egal über ip-up habe ich es jedenfalls nicht hinbekommen!
Habe einfach das script selbst ausgeführt und starte es jetzt zum systemstart.
Es kalppt wunderbar. Trotzdem Danke für Eure Hilfe


----------

